# i have a 230v PSU anyone know how many watts that is?



## M*E*T*A*L (Jun 22, 2007)

i have a 230v PSU anyone know how many watts that is?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

It could be anything; 200W or 1000W. You need to look at the specs of the unit. There should be a label on the ps with the info.

BTW to find watts, you need to apply the basic formula VxA=W [volts times amps = watts]


----------

